

Matrox reveals M9188. 8 monitors, WDDM 1.1 support coming - primesuspect
http://icrontic.com/news/matrox-m9188-powers-eight-displays
Matrox's new hydra of a video card will support 8 simultaneous displays, supports Aero in Vista and Win7, and will support WDDM 1.1 in the first half of 2010.
======
wtallis
Since this is using mini DisplayPort connectors, it will have the same problem
that the RadeonHD 5000 series have for 3-way Eyefinity setups: if your
monitors don't have DisplayPort connectors, you'll need an active adapter to
convert to a DVI port, and those run about $100 each.

I really doubt that the market for this card will be very big, given that
ATI's Eyefinity is capable of driving 6 displays with more advanced drivers,
and at a much lower cost.

~~~
jodrellblank
I have an MBP with miniDisplayPort and an Apple DVI adapter which cost more
like $45. Why might you need an 'active' adapter for this card?

~~~
wtallis
The $99 adapter is necessary for dual-link DVI, which is necessary to drive a
monitor that is over 1920x1200. I don't really know whether people using 8
monitors are typically using high-resolution monitors, or indeed whether the
card in question can actually drive several high-resolution monitors, but the
necessity of a more expensive adapter has already pissed off many gamers
trying for a 3-way eyefinity setup.

------
dangrover
Excellent! Maybe I can use this to build my very own Situation Room.

------
BasicObject
Linux support?

~~~
Thracks
Yes, Matrox has beta Linux drivers for x86 and x64 distros. Here's a set of
release notes:
ftp://ftp.matrox.com/pub/mga/archive/linux/2009/readme-1.1.1.txt

------
chasingsparks
$1995

